#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-01
<NoCode> Hi, whenever I try to alt+f2 a search comes up but cannot run commands. How can I get this enabled like any other DE?
<jaak> Hello! I spend the afternoon trying to change the wallpaper on the login screen (not the lock screen). Right now the only thing I achieved is changing the color (by changing /etc/lightdm/slick-greeter.conf) but no image ever shows. I am stuck. Any idea ?
<jaak> (Am I even at the right place to ask ?)
<jaak> background=/path/to/image.jpg is correctly set as well.
<fossfreedom> NoCode, Alt+F2 just launches applications.  I think there is an enhancement request on the upstream tracker but its waiting for an awesome person to implement it.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-04
<cleary> Hi all - I'm a recent Budgie convert from Australia
<cleary> I work for a large winemaking company, we run linux on about 80% of our desktops, and I'm looking to deploy Budgie as our default DE with ubuntu 18.04
<cleary> Obviously as a fairly new DE there's not a huge amount of doco around, so I was hoping to have a chat to someone about default customisations for the Desktop
<cleary> My previous testing was done on gnome3 vanilla, and the vast majority of customisation was provided via a gschema override in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<cleary> I'm beginning down the same path with Budgie, and just trying a simple relocation of the panel to the bottom by default
<cleary> but it's not working - so I was hoping I could talk to someone who can point m ein the right direction for assistance?
<grip929> hello
<joek_> hello
<joek_> Can anyone help me with a boot problem?
<joek_> this channel is total rubbish
<joek_> exit
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-05
<NoCode> Hi, is there a temperature applet for the budgie-panel?
<fossfreedom> NoCode, for the weather?  yes - use budgie-welcome - software - budgie-applets
<NoCode> Don't see anything there. hmmm
<fossfreedom> what version of UB are you running NoCode ?
<NoCode> 16.04 version
<fossfreedom> ah  - its only compatible with 17.04 and later
<fossfreedom> you can use an appindicator to display the weather
<fossfreedom> myweather probably
<NoCode> kk
<NoCode> I wonder if I could use a PPA to get latest budgie?
<fossfreedom> you are already on the latest budgie - 10.4
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-06
<NoCode> Hi, I've into a weird thing with 16.04. Usually I install JACK, do realtime audio, so that means I add my user to the audio and realtime group, etc.. But, /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf. suggests I only have 64 with ulimit -l. What else can do I do to get it to unlimited?
<fossfreedom> NoCode, this sounds more like a generic linux type question.  probably better on a wider audience forum like ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-07
<NoCode> fossfreedom: tbh, this is how I've always set up my system. But this install seems to be different/changed. I'll ask elsewhere.
<NoCode> Okay, I've found that the session manager isn't hooking into PAM properly. In Budgie, ulimit -l" suggests 64. While I've set it to unlimited. I've logged into virtual console to get "ulimit -d" which suggests unlimited. How can I fix this issue?
<NoCode> Does Budgie use Lightdm as default?
<deepak_hp> Hello
<Cl4ra-fr> Hello everyone
<Cl4ra-fr> I just installed ubuntu budgie, it's great, but i have a problem :(
<Cl4ra-fr> I installed gnome-boxes in order to have some VMs but i can't manage to make my mouse and keyboard work inside of these VM
<NoCode> Still having issues even try to see if gdm would fix the issue
<NoCode> trying*
<NoCode> I'm memlock'd to 64 in Budgie. But virtual console I am at unlimited.
<NoCode> So instead of /etc/pam.d/common-session, I put session required pam_limits.so in /etc/pam.d/systemd-user. memlock has changed from 64 to unlimited. Hopefully that's the proper way to fix it.
<fossfreedom> NoCode, yes - the greeter is a lightdm greeter called "slick greeter"
<fossfreedom> the session manager is gnome-session
<dlaube_de> is there any reason for network manager being a dependency for budgie-desktop?
<dlaube_de> i feel like even the minimal package has too many dependencies that are not required
<fossfreedom> dlaube_de, that is an upstream issue - the network applet is specifically coded to display in the system tray.  It isnt optional in its current coded form.
<NoCode> I'm glad with all the changes I had to endow the last day, everything has worked well. No meltdown yet.
<fossfreedom> sounds like good news NoCode
<NoCode> I hope so
<NoCode> fossfreedom: That PAM change in systemd-user, does that sound right?
<fossfreedom> sorry - I'm not an SME in this area so cannot say if its correct or not correct.
<NoCode> ah ok
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-01-04
<bashfulrobot> test (ignore me)
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-01-06
<maetthew> I'm having this problem where my keyboard buttons for volume up/down stops working what seems to be randomly. At first I thought it had something to do with when the computer went to sleep, but yesterday it happened without the computer sleep and then the same happened again today. I switched from Windows to Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 approx two weeks ago and after a few small quirks in the beginning everything's been working smooth except for
<maetthew> this small thing. Coming from some (little) experience of mainly Linux servers and very limited experience with desktop environments I have no clue at all here. Anyone got any idea how to troubleshoot this?
